# New to Audi



## kriscwales (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi everyone just purchased a 225 mk1 in black pretty much full service history, cam belt and water pump recently done.

Haldex service and gear box oil change booked in as well as a full service.

I need some help on replacing the projectors has anyone a link to some or have any for sale please.

Loving the new car such a joy to drive.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
What's your location? 
Hoggy.


----------



## kriscwales (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Hoggy, S Wales in the valleys


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kriscwales said:


> Hi Hoggy, S Wales in the valleys


Hi, Was hoping for a TTF member in Pembroke.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## audiman786 (Feb 18, 2019)

What's a Projector?


----------



## kriscwales (Feb 17, 2019)

audiman786 said:


> What's a Projector?


For my headlight, the xenon headlights.


----------



## kriscwales (Feb 17, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> kriscwales said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hoggy, S Wales in the valleys
> ...


Sorry mate,your not to far away though.


----------



## kriscwales (Feb 17, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thanks mate


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome. I'm based in the Cardiff area.


----------



## kriscwales (Feb 17, 2019)

Stonebridge said:


> Welcome. I'm based in the Cardiff area.


Short drive down, be good to share some knowledge from local members


----------

